

A super-lightweight HTTP client for Android and the JVM - psimonazzi
https://github.com/psimonazzi/url-droid

======
NonEUCitizen
It's "lightweight" because the heavy lifting is done by JDK's
HttpURLConnection. Furthermore, it has dependencies on two other libraries.

